#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Визит Кьябдже Гарчена Триптрула Ринпоче в Россию в октябре 2013 года!

## К. Дордже

Драгоценная Сангха, 
спешим поделиться радостной новостью! 

*Великий бодхисаттва и совершенный Учитель Кьябдже Гарчен Триптрул Ринпоче приезжает в Москву в октябре 2013 года.* 


Учения пройдут в ретритном центре Северный Кунсангар (бывший Кунпэнлинг).


Предварительная программа:
23 октября, ср                  Посвящение Ваджрайогини
24 октября, чт                       Великая Пхова Дрикунг

25 октября, пт                      Посвящение Ваджракилаи
26 октября, сб                      Друбчен Ваджракилаи
27 октября, вс                      Друбчен Ваджракилаи
28 октября, пн                      Друбчен Ваджракилаи
29 октября, вт                      Друбчен Ваджракилаи
Участие в Друбчене Ваджракилаи строго по предварительной регистрации. 
Регистрация и бронирование жилья начнутся в середине августа.  
Количество мест ограничено.


Подробная информация и условия участия будут объявлены дополнительно. Следите за новостями на сайте www.drikung.ru, в рассылке центра и социальных сетях.

Дорогие друзья, для организации учений очень нужна поддержка спонсоров и волонтёров. 
Все, кто хочет быть полезным, пожалуйста, пишите на virtue@drikung.ru


Да будет благо!

----------

Joy (18.07.2013), Khonchok Helek (15.07.2013), Pema Sonam (15.07.2013), Александр Серёгин (15.07.2013), Германн (15.07.2013), Дордже (15.07.2013), Иван (31.07.2013), Кунзанг Янгдзом (29.10.2013), Кунсанг (16.07.2013), Платон (22.08.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (15.07.2013), Сергей Хос (15.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2013), Чиффа (15.08.2013), Эделизи (15.07.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Потрясающе. Спасибо организаторам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

В какой линии Килая, известно уже?




> Количество мест ограничено.


А что в Кунсангаре за проблема с местами вдруг возникла?

----------


## К. Дордже

Садхана Ваджракилаи из терма Ратна Лингпы, с изменениями Сангье Лингпы, Кармы Чагме и Джамгона Конгтрула, с добавлениями Кармы Чагме и Джамгона Конгтрула. Выбор текстов и их расположение в садхане выполнены нынешним, 8-ым Гарченом Тулку, Кончогом Гьялценом.

Проблемы с местами нет, но количество мест обусловлено размерами гомпы.

----------

Joy (18.07.2013), Pedma Kalzang (21.07.2013), Pema Sonam (17.07.2013), Сергей Хос (17.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Проблемы с местами нет, но количество мест обусловлено размерами гомпы.


Ну, судя по предыдущим друбченам, переполнение гомпы нам точно не грозит )))

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну, судя по предыдущим друбченам, переполнение гомпы нам точно не грозит )))


 Зато 23-24-25-го на головах сидеть- точно будут.

----------


## Vidya

А из какой линии будет передаваться Ваджрайогини?

----------


## Джигме

А какого уровня будут посвящения?

----------


## Vidya

Будет ли возможность получить текст садханы и лунг на него? Будут ли комментарии по практике? Вопросы касаются обоих посвящений.

----------


## К. Дордже

Всем привет!
Постараюсь ответить по порядку. 
Посвящение Ваджрайогини будет именно вангом. И это посвящение относится к линии Дрикунг Кагью. 
Текст практики Ваджрайогини пока не подготовлен. Не уверен, что мы сделаем это к ретриту. Но в ближайшем будущем обязательно. По уровень посвящения не могу сейчас сказать, но уточню. 

Садхана Ваджракилаи обязательно будет доступна на друбчене. Как же иначе практиковать?! 
Лунг тоже будет. 
Садхана будет на трех языках. Тибетском и английском с сохранением всех мелодий практики и русский перевод прозой.

----------


## Антончик

Вопросы такие:
1. Какие предварительные требования для участия и получения посвящений? То есть всем желающим или нет?
2. Планируется ли в будущем после ретрита более подробные учения по переданным практикам? Разъяснения, ответы на вопросы и т.д. Может в следующий приезд Учителя или как-то ещё.

----------


## К. Дордже

Друзья, на нашем сайте новая информация о визите Кьябдже Гарчена Ринпоче в октябре 2013 года.
Мы разместили расписание ретрита, правила, условия проживания и питания и дату начала регистрации — 20 августа.
http://www.drikung.ru/index.php/gar-rinpoche-2013

2Антончик: Вобщем-то требование — это чистое видение места, собрания практикующих и ваджрного мастера. И развитие бодхичитты.
Объяснения по практике Ваджракилаи будут даваться во время друбчена.

----------

Дордже (18.08.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Вобщем-то требование — это чистое видение места, собрания практикующих и ваджрного мастера


Я вообще думал, что это как раз развивается в процессе подобного рода практики. Пытаешься и тренируешься, и применяешь соответствующие средства и практики. А получается, что нужно сначала достичь непрерывного и устойчивого видения всех живых существ как Будд и окружающего места как чистой земли, А УЖЕ ПОТОМ ехать на такое мероприятие?

В описании на сайте пишут, что друбчен круглосуточный. То есть сна не предполагается вообще? Или на него будут какие-то куски времени в перерывах выделяться, или как?
Возможно ли пять дней без сна круглосуточно начитывать и визуализировать без отвлечений? (может практика сама способствует этому, я ж не знаю, вот и спрашиваю) Или про то, что сон всё таки предполагается, просто не написано и нет повода переживать?

----------


## Платон

Друбчен и посвящение Ваджракилаи - то что нужно России. К сожалению, сам не могу вынести многочасовую начитку мантры - нет соответсвующей практики многочасового неконцептуального взаимодействия с энергией божества, а без него посещение друбчена выльется сильным отвлечением, рассеянностью ума. Пусть благодаря силе заслуг и милости Будд я смогу осуществить и реализовать эти практики в будущем! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Платон

Антон, конечно если написано круглосуточный это значит что будут вахты на несколько часов.

Кстати, на посвящении будет возможность получить изображение для практики?

----------


## Платон

Любопытно, что мысль, связанная с курением, даже не приблизилась, когда я обдумывал возможность поехать на практику Ваджракилаи! Хотя обычно, когда нужно поехать в другой город (т.е. несколько часов ехать в междугороднем автобусе) - эта мысль первое что безпокоит! :Big Grin:

----------


## К. Дордже

Друзья, внимательно читайте правила и условия на нашем сайте. Там все написано. 

2Антончик: Я должен был добавить слово 'развивать' к требованиям. )) 
2Платон: Мы проводим не такой строгий друбчен, если поймете, что отвлекаетесь или устали, то можно выйти. 
Хотя бывают практики, где даже вперед ногами не выносят, пока не закончится.  :Wink:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.08.2013), Антончик (23.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2013)

----------


## Бхусуку

> Хотя бывают практики, где даже вперед ногами не выносят, пока не закончится.


Хочу такую практику.  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (24.08.2013)

----------


## К. Дордже

Друбчен Ямантаки в традиции Дрикунг Кагью. Это из того, что сам знаю.

----------

Эделизи (26.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Друбчен и посвящение Ваджракилаи - то что нужно России. К сожалению, сам не могу вынести многочасовую начитку мантры - нет соответсвующей практики многочасового неконцептуального взаимодействия с энергией божества, а без него посещение друбчена выльется сильным отвлечением, рассеянностью ума. Пусть благодаря силе заслуг и милости Будд я смогу осуществить и реализовать эти практики в будущем!


Платон. Есть разные виды рецитации. И разные способы оптимизировать собственную практику. В частности это описано у Карма Чагме в Горной Дхарме (наставления по ретритам).

----------

Joy (16.09.2013), К. Дордже (26.08.2013)

----------


## Антончик

У меня ещё вопрос, возможно несколько глупый. Вот дадут посвящение Ваджрайогини. А описания практики не будет. Практиковать в результате не получится. В результате будут нарушены тантрические обеты на тему "обязательства ежедневной практики". Получается ситуация автоматического нарушения обетов? Или это не важно?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Всё что нужно, будет. Если дадут обеты по обязательствам ежедневной практики, значит, расскажут и как эту практику делать. А если не расскажут, то и обетов давать не будут. Не волнуйтесь.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вот дадут посвящение Ваджрайогини. А описания практики не будет. Практиковать в результате не получится. В результате будут нарушены тантрические обеты на тему "обязательства ежедневной практики". Получается ситуация автоматического нарушения обетов? Или это не важно?


А кто сказал, что Вы получите посвящение, имеете связь с этим йидамом и готовы к тому, чтобы практиковать? 
Если же все ок, то Вам никто не мешает подойти к Ринпоче в перерыве, либо подойти к ламе Абу и ламе Бунима, которые его сопровождают во всех поездках, и попросить практику и наставления по ней. Либо можно дождаться визита Ламы Церинга и он все передаст. Хотя, лично мое наблюдение, когда ученик готов к тому, чтобы серьезно практиковать Тайную Мантру, то там все условия сами собой складываются и вопросы "а как вот?" просто даже не возникают.

"Обязательство ежедневной практики" при том, что посвящений много, поддерживается при помощи практики Ваджрасаттвы.

----------

Joy (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> все условия сами собой складываются


Видимо для тех, у кого все условия сами складываются, не нужна практика устраняющая препятствия для практики, ибо у такого человека нет препятствий, а даже наоборот - есть "помогающие условия". И наоборот - у кого есть препятствия, которые нужно устранять - у того видимо не всё автоматически и благополучно складывается.




> "Обязательство ежедневной практики" при том, что посвящений много, поддерживается при помощи практики Ваджрасаттвы.


А при небольшом количестве посвящений но большом количестве препятствий, типа мешающих людей, событий, здоровья и т.д.?
Я так понял, что смысл практики Ваджракилы как раз в том, чтобы с одной стороны устранять все подобные явления и в результате иметь возможность спокойно практиковать, и с другой эта же практика есть практика, приводящая к совершенному пробуждению. То есть два в одном - и устранение помех в практике и сама практика, которая себя защищает и даёт возможность себя практиковать ))))))))))
То есть после Друбчена должно всё начать складываться благоприятно для того, чтобы продолжать практиковать и успешно и без нарушения обетов. А если это не так, тогда кроме возможности нарушения обетов в будущем ничего больше нет смысла ожидать...

Получается, что чтобы начать практиковать практику, которая устранит препятствия, нужно перед этим устранить препятствия для такой практики какой-то другой практикой, а для этой другой практики чтобы успешно её выполнить - нужно так же предварительно устранить мешающие ей препятствия ещё какой-то практикой.

А то так заболеешь, и будешь страстно цепляться за невозможность практики и за болезнь, и страдать из-за этого. Или переживать гнев и неприятие из-за обстоятельств или людей, которые препятствуют "ежедневному выполнению" из такого же цепляния.

Мне это вопрос непонятен, и я пока что после прочтения некоторого количества текстов в интернете вокруг этой темы так и не разобрался с этим вопросом. Может кто что может конкретное сказать, или кинуть ссылку на простое и понятное разъяснение. Просто сильно не хочется ввязываться в тему, в которой я не смогу выполнять обязательств и не имею никаких инструментов для того, чтобы хоть как-то повлиять на внешние или внутренние проявления, которые могут мешать.

----------


## Эделизи

Антончик, успокойтесь, пожалуйста. Идамы, даже гневные, очень милосердны. Они не могут навредить. Навредить можем себе только мы сами. Вот такой суетой, в том числе. Все получится. Все сложится. Езжайте спокойно на ретрит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Антон, Вы слишком все усложняете (зачем?). Есть лама, есть метод, который он передает. Есть доверие к ламе и методу? Если есть, то дальнейшие разговоры бессмысленны. Приходите и делаете так, как наставляют. Если нет доверия, то разговор также не имеет смысла, потому что нет повода для обсуждения. 



> Я так понял, что смысл практики Ваджракилы как раз в том


Смысл практики Ваджракилаи - преобразовать себя и свое обычное окружение в мандалу божества.

Я бы Вам порекомендовал почитать что-нибудь базовое. Слова Моего Всеблагого Учителя + комментарии к ним (все есть на дхарма.ру). Именно с этого мы начинаем, именно это является платформой для нашей практики Тайной Мантры.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013), Эделизи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Идамы, даже гневные, очень милосердны. Они не могут навредить. Навредить можем себе только мы сами.


Ну вот я буду практиковать день через день, или два через два ))) И наврежу себе сам )

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Ну вот я буду практиковать день через день, или два через два ))) И наврежу себе сам )


А кто мешает делать практику каждый день? Лично я не верю, что из 18 часов нельзя выкроить 10 минут на практику. Понятное дело, что 10 минут это  катастрофически мало и вряд ли можно в таком случае ожидать каких-то больших результатов, но все равно. 
К слову, именно в этом случае ("день через день") и нужно читать Слова Моего Моего Всеблагого Учителя. Там как раз о ценности человеческого рождения, об изъянах сансары и т.д.  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> А кто мешает делать практику каждый день? Лично я не верю, что из 18 часов нельзя выкроить 10 минут на практику. Понятное дело, что 10 минут это  катастрофически мало и вряд ли можно в таком случае ожидать каких-то больших результатов, но все равно.


Спасибо! Видимо дело в том, что я думал, что такая практика даже в минимальном объёме должна занимать существенно больше времени. Час, или больше. Вопрос как раз и был про это, про то, чтобы не нарушать. А если в другое время будет больше времени и лучше условия, то конечно можно и "развернуться" )

----------


## Эделизи

> Ну вот я буду практиковать день через день, или два через два ))) И наврежу себе сам )


Если так практикуется, значит нет связи с этим идамом. При "взаимной любви" практикуется на ура полная садхана по два раза в день за счастье  :Big Grin: 
Да, и весь вред в голове.

----------


## Антончик

> Если так практикуется, значит нет связи с этим идамом. При "взаимной любви" практикуется на ура полная садхана по два раза в день за счастье 
> Да, и весь вред в голове.


Как я тогда могу знать о связи, не получив соответствующего посвящения? А получив - нужно практиковать. В данном случае я собираюсь на посвящение, которое я НЕ получал ранее. (и уровня Ануттара-тантры в принципе не получал, поэтому куча вопросов)

Типичная ситуация, что мне чтобы например попрактиковать однонаправленную концентрацию, или простирания-прибежище или нёндро, нужно отбиваться от появляющихся проблем, в виде людей, которые именно в момент практики вдруг от меня чего-то хотят. Например уезжаешь в лес, где никого нет, начинаешь практиковать - и тут появляются то заблудившиеся рыбаки, то малолетние гопники. Запрёшься в офисе поконцентрироватсья однонаправленно - вдруг срочно арендодателям нужно зачем-то усиленно ломиться в закрытый на ключ кабинет. И так далее. Я не говорю про усталость, головные боли и т.д. которые не связаны с практикой, но мешают на регулярной основе.
Ну или "сон-еда-работа-выходные-сон-еда-работа-выходные". А ещё есть окружающие люди, ктороым я могу помочь в чём-то. А ещё нужно отдохнуть, чтобы не убиться )))))))))

При этом речь не идёт о практике идама уровня аннуттара-тантры.

Из 6 лет занятий всяческими практиками в последний год вот было два периода когда ни физических ни психических сил не хватало на какую-либо практику вообще. Один раз на месяц, другой раз на пять месяцев. Просто была какая-то жесть. осознанность ниже плинтуса, перманентная усталость и "депрессняк по поводу невозможности практиковать" ))))))))) Потом снова как-то всё вошло в русло.

Но я никак не могу пока выявить методы, за счёт которых можно в любых условиях взять и сделать себе условия для практики. Их может просто не быть. Нарпимер сочетание внешних проблем которые наваливаются в объёме большем, чем я могу переварить, и плюс вдруг прям перед этим как-то внутреннее состояние перестало быть хорошим, таким которое могло бы вообще с ними справиться хотя бы частично. и помнишь, что раньше вроде делал такие то способы и они помогали. А сейчас ситуация такая, что эти способы не можешь применить а других не знаешь. В конце концов или ситуация меняется, или изобретаеш таки велосипед, чтобы выкроить себе возможность попрактиковать и вывести себя в нормальное состояние. Но через какое-то время реальность будто бы подстраивается под новые методы тоже, и ситуация меняется так, что я или не могу их применять или они не работают.

И нужно изобретать велосипед снова и снова чтобы иногда практиковать те практики, что есть.
Это типичная ситуация.

Вот видимо благодаря практике Ваджракилаи, хочется как-то сдвинуть ситуацию в более благоприятное русло, на благо всех живых существ ) И более успешно продвигаться в нужную сторону.

P.S. извините за оффтопик...

----------


## Нико

> Как я тогда могу знать о связи, не получив соответствующего посвящения? А получив - нужно практиковать. В данном случае я собираюсь на посвящение, которое я НЕ получал ранее. (и уровня Ануттара-тантры в принципе не получал, поэтому куча вопросов)
> 
> Типичная ситуация, что мне чтобы например попрактиковать однонаправленную концентрацию, или простирания-прибежище или нёндро, нужно отбиваться от появляющихся проблем, в виде людей, которые именно в момент практики вдруг от меня чего-то хотят. Например уезжаешь в лес, где никого нет, начинаешь практиковать - и тут появляются то заблудившиеся рыбаки, то малолетние гопники. Запрёшься в офисе поконцентрироватсья однонаправленно - вдруг срочно арендодателям нужно зачем-то усиленно ломиться в закрытый на ключ кабинет. И так далее. Я не говорю про усталость, головные боли и т.д. которые не связаны с практикой, но мешают на регулярной основе.
> Ну или "сон-еда-работа-выходные-сон-еда-работа-выходные". А ещё есть окружающие люди, ктороым я могу помочь в чём-то. А ещё нужно отдохнуть, чтобы не убиться )))))))))
> 
> При этом речь не идёт о практике идама уровня аннуттара-тантры.
> 
> Из 6 лет занятий всяческими практиками в последний год вот было два периода когда ни физических ни психических сил не хватало на какую-либо практику вообще. Один раз на месяц, другой раз на пять месяцев. Просто была какая-то жесть. осознанность ниже плинтуса, перманентная усталость и "депрессняк по поводу невозможности практиковать" ))))))))) Потом снова как-то всё вошло в русло.
> 
> ...


Расслабтесь, имхо

----------

Эделизи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> "депрессняк по поводу невозможности практиковать" ))))))))) 
> Но я никак не могу пока выявить методы, за счёт которых можно в любых условиях взять и сделать себе условия для практики. Их может просто не быть. .


Антончик, проще нужно относиться к практике. Не нужно специальных мест, специальных комнат, специальных часов для начала. В любой свободный момент, в любых обстоятельствах читаете про себя или вслух мантру (как правило достаточно всего 108 раз в сутки - это трудно?). Читаете садхану, просто как текст, в свободное время, не садясь в пятичленные позы. Просто на диване. Просто за компьютером. Так вы начинаете взаимодействовать с энергией божества. Потом появятся и условия, и время.
Это мой опыт.

----------


## Антончик

> Антончик, проще нужно относиться к практике. Не нужно специальных мест, специальных комнат, специальных часов для начала. В любой свободный момент, в любых обстоятельствах читаете про себя или вслух мантру (как правило достаточно всего 108 раз в сутки - это трудно?). Читаете садхану, просто как текст, в свободное время, не садясь в пятичленные позы. Просто на диване. Просто за компьютером. Так вы начинаете взаимодействовать с энергией божества. Потом появятся и условия, и время.
> Это мой опыт.


Да иногда получается и с визуализацией, гуляя по улице или например в автобусе ))) Но это не всегда (не каждый день).
А без визуализации и остального вероятно мало смысла только читать мантру, пребывая при этом в отвлечениях на мысли или на внешние явления. Вроде бы пишут о том, что такое начитывание в отвлечении практически бесполезно. Хотя вероятно для "формального выполнения и не совершения коренного падения" должно хватать ) А раз должно хватать, то видимо да, всё это не так страшно )

----------


## Эделизи

> Да иногда получается и с визуализацией, гуляя по улице или например в автобусе ))) Но это не всегда (не каждый день).
> А без визуализации и остального вероятно мало смысла только читать мантру, пребывая при этом в отвлечениях на мысли или на внешние явления. Вроде бы пишут о том, что такое начитывание в отвлечении практически бесполезно. Хотя вероятно для "формального выполнения и не совершения коренного падения" должно хватать ) А раз должно хватать, то видимо да, всё это не так страшно )


Просто начитывать мантру тоже очень полезно. Особенно если дать утром обет начитать ее, например, 10 000 раз. Прекрасная практика.
Удачи вам.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Просто начитывать мантру тоже очень полезно. Особенно если дать утром обет начитать ее, например, 10 000 раз. Прекрасная практика.
> Удачи вам.


А какая польза от "просто начитывания"? 

"Повторяй мантры сосредоточенно, не отвлекаясь.
Если же ты отвлекаешься на что-то другое,
То повторение даже в течение кальпы не даст плода." (с) Гуру Ринпоче

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Для сабжа польза будет.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Для сабжа польза будет.


Какая? Мы с Гуру Ринпоче вот не знаем, озарите нас светом учения пожалуйста.

----------


## Эделизи

> Какая? Мы с Гуру Ринпоче вот не знаем, озарите нас светом учения пожалуйста.


От монотонной начитки мантры происходит успокоение ума. Не надо никаких пока лишних визуализаций, человеку ум нужно успокоить.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> От монотонной начитки мантры происходит успокоение ума.


Это не успокоение ума, это его измождение. Для того, чтобы ум успокоился, достаточно просто не следовать за тревожащими эмоциями. Ну или следить за дыханием. 
Вообщем, очень сомнительный совет относительно "просто начитывания"...

----------


## Эделизи

:Smilie:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Все это вы прекрасно говорите. Но... всегда важен контекст. Вы сообщения человека, которому я дала совет, читали? Он готов не следовать за тревожащими эмоциями? (По-моему, кстати, это очень высокий уровень практики). Он готов просто отслеживать дыхание, если собрался садхану ваджрайогини делать?


Читал. ИМХО, нас всех спасут предварительные практики.

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2013), Эделизи (17.09.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Расслабтесь, имхо


Что вы имеете в виду? Перестать практиковать в случае помех и препятствий?




> От монотонной начитки мантры происходит успокоение ума.


Это если на ней концентрироваться. А если "в отвлечении", "в фоновом режиме", то только усиливает "суету ума"...

И вообще, пока из вашего обсуждения не очень понятна связь между соблюдением тантрических обетов и наблюдением дыхания.  :Wink:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что вы имеете в виду? Перестать практиковать в случае помех и препятствий?


Нет, перестать бояться, что вам придётся принять обеты, которых не сможете придерживаться. Учителя сострадательны, и никогда не дадут ученикам больше, чем те могут вынести, а в случае если такое вдруг произошло, после посвящения всегда можно подойти к учителю и обговорить с ним свою конкретную ситуацию.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.09.2013), Антончик (17.09.2013), Эделизи (17.09.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> И вообще, пока из вашего обсуждения не очень понятна связь между соблюдением тантрических обетов и наблюдением дыхания.


Это мы успокоение ума обсуждали  :Wink: 

А по теме все уже сказали. Я лишь еще могу добавить, что скорее всего для большинства это посвящение будет своего рода зерном, которое в будущем прорастет и даст плоды в виде осмысленной и серьезной практики. Надо смотреть правде в глаза и четко понимать, что реально получить посвящение готовы лишь единицы. Кто допускается до посвящения, показатели т.н. зрелости, список самай-обязательств - все есть в текстах. Читайте и сравнивайте. Вот хорошая книжка на мой взгляд (из тех, что есть на русском) - http://dharma.ru/product/3744

"Получение посвящения не означает, что мы просто должны на нем присутствовать. Недостаточно просто сидеть и получать субстанции посвящения во время ритуала, кроме этого нам необходимо участвовать во всем процессе визуализации. В конце трехдневного посвящения Калачакры в Лос Анджелесе в 1989 году Его Святейшество Далай Ламу спросили как много людей из тысяч присутствующих действительно получило посвящение и он ответил: "Почти никто". И это учитывая, что на посвящении присутстовало много уважаемых лам! Мы не можем утверждать, что действительно получили посвящение, если мы в нем активно не участвовали". (с) Geshe Tashi Tsering "Foundation of Buddhist Thought", перевод *nendl*

----------

Kit (17.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2013)

----------


## Дордже

*Не пропустите трансляцию ЕС Гарчена Ринпоче из Германии. Время указано немецкое*

Thursday, 19.09.2013, Guru Dragpo empowerment 6:00 pm - 8:00 pm (CET) 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/guru-dragpo

Fr. 20.09.2013 10:00-12:00 & 18:00-20:00
Sat. 21.09.2013 10:00-12:00 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/heart-sutra-teachings

Saturday 21.09.2013 - Wednesday 25.09.2013
Saturday 18:00-20:00 Empowerment
Sunday 22.09.2013 -Thursday 24.09.2013
practice: 7:00 - 9:00, 10:00 - 12:00, 14.30 -17:15, 19:00 - 21:00 (CET)
Sunday 22:09:2013 & Monday 23.09.2013 14:30 - 16:30 (CET)
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/amithaba-drubchöd

----------

Anthony (18.09.2013)

----------


## К. Дордже

Друзья, извините за молчание, не было возможности пользоваться интернетом.

Насчет обетов Гарчен Ринпоче обязательно расскажет, ничего, сулящего ваджрные ады для нас, не будет.
По поводу практики Ринпоче всегда говорит, что ум одного идама не отличается от ума другого, и главное, это практиковать хоть что-то. А если и это не выходит, то читать 37 Практик Бодхисаттв.

Мы обязательно подготовим ежедневную пракику Ваджракилаи и будем периодически выполнять ее в центре, таково пожелание Ринпоче.
Объяснения по практике садханы для друбчена будут даны на ретрите. И самое главное — это доверие Гуру — источнику всех благословений и Идаму — источнику достижений.

Всех благ и не переживайте!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.09.2013), Pema Sonam (18.09.2013), Svarog (15.10.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (18.09.2013), Антончик (19.09.2013), Дордже (18.09.2013), Сергей Хос (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2013), Эделизи (18.09.2013)

----------


## К. Дордже

Друзья, регистрация на друбчен Ваджракилаи закрыта. 
Напоминаем, что участвовать в друбчене могут только те, кто зарегистрировался.

----------


## Антончик

Несколько поверхностных мелкобытовых вопросов:
1. Можно ли взять с собой лекарства типа обезбаливающего? (ну там на всякий случай, мало ли что) И витамины типа "алфавита". Или это уже нарушение правил ретрита?
2. Написано, что зал будет проветриваться. Если там предполагается что будет холодно, можно ли там находиться в верхней одежде? Или если нельзя, то нужно брать с собой ещё какую-то специально-дополнительно тёплую одежду?
3. Хотя бы примерное меню, какого типа еда (то, что вегетарианская я читал, это гут). А то вдруг нужно брать с собой "запасы кедровых орехов"? )))))
4. Приезд за 1-2 часа до начала программы (13-14-15 часов дня 23 октября), это нормально, или нужно больше запаса времени? Чтобы не прыгать с рюкзаком на посвящении.

И два важных вопроса:
1. По поводу обетов Бодхисаттвы. По идее перед Тантрическими посвящениями и обетами нужно получить обеты Бодхисаттвы (которых у меня на данный момент нет). Будут ли они в рамках программы посвящений 23-29 октября?
Я на 31 октября точно не останусь в Москве (когда прибежище и обеты бодхисаттвы будут отдельно в другом месте), прилёт-улёт строго по расписанию (((
2. По поводу садханы для индивидуальной постоянной практики. Выше в обсуждении писали что её не будет во время Друбчена. Получается, что нас научат как практиковать во время Друбчена, но не как самому дома. Так?
Приехать ещё раз и ещё раз регулярно на те или иные учения уже по этой практике - у меня возможность маловероятна.

----------


## Эделизи

Про еду отвечу. Еда там вегетарианская, но до крайности невкусная и однообразная, к тому же приготовленная с жуткими технологическими нарушениями.  После пары дней уже не лезет. Так что орешки - это хорошо. Термос или термокружку обязательно возьмите.
Если холодно можно сидеть и в куртке. Только не в объемистой. И теплый тонкий плед тоже весьма поможет.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

Лунг на краткую садхану Ваджрайогини хочу попросить, пусть даже пока русского перевода нет. Учу тибетский понемногу. Кто присоединяется к просьбе, жмите "спасибо".

----------


## К. Дордже

Здравствуйте, 

2Антончик:

Лекарства берите обязательно, кроме сильно пахнущих средств и мазей.

Зал будет проветриваться, могут быть сквозняки и временное понижение температуры)). Берите пледы и свитера, можно одеть куртку, но действительно, место в гомпе ограничено, поэтому не плащ-палатку)). В общем, главное - не отвлекать вознёй остальных.

Насчет еды. Мы в курсе про проблемы с едой в Гаре, да и сами сталкивались. Об этом с Гаром говорили уже много раз. Они обещали эту проблему решить, и всё поднять на новый уровень. Мы очень надеемся, что они действительно постараются. Но никто не отменял шоколад, орехи и прочие приятные и необходимые мелочи.  

Думаю, если вы приедете за два часа, то спокойно успеете поселиться. После посвящения будет собрание для участников друбчена, где все получат тексты и ответы ответы на вопросы по организации.

По поводу обетов Бодхисаттвы - во время посвящения вы вновь принимаете Прибежище и обеты Бодхисаттвы. Просто это не "оформлено" в отдельный ритуал.

По поводу садханы для индивидуальной практики. Во-первых, та садхана, что используется на друбчене не подразумевает индивидуальной практики, на то он и друбчен. Во-вторых, мы успели подготовить садхану для ежедневной практики. Надеемся, что типография не подведёт. Ну и желаем, чтобы у вас появилась возможность чаще практиковать вместе с сангхой.

Мы организуем лунг на практику Ваджрайогини, но садхана пока еще нуждается в работе, как с тибетским текстом, так и с английским, не говоря уже про русский. Издадим позже обязательно.

Всех благ!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.10.2013), Антончик (19.10.2013), Дордже (18.10.2013), Сергей Хабаров (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013), Эделизи (18.10.2013)

----------


## К. Дордже

Расписание интернет-трансляций во время ретрита с Гарченом Ринпоче (время московское):

Трансляция будет доступна на http://drikung.ru/ или http://www.ustream.tv/channel/drikun...itation-stream

23 октября, среда
16:00 Посвящение Ваджрайогини

24 октября, четверг
09:30-11:00 Пхова: учения и практика: 1 сессия
11:30-13:00 Пхова: учения и практика: 2 сессия
15:00-16:30 Пхова: учения и практика: 3 сессия
17:00-18:30 Пхова: учения и практика: 4 сессия

25 октября, пятница
16:00 Посвящение Ваджракилаи. 


Пусть благо увеличивается!

----------

Артем Тараненко (23.10.2013), Галина_Сур (21.10.2013), Дордже (21.10.2013), Сергей Хабаров (21.10.2013)

----------


## Аурум

*[ УЖЕ НЕ АКТУАЛЬНО ]*

----------

Anthony (21.10.2013), Антончик (22.10.2013), Эделизи (21.10.2013)

----------


## Айрат

А что за мантра написана на амулете, который на Ваджрйогине раздавали? Я разобрал А-ША-СА-МА-ХА. Самый верхний слог не узнал. Похоже на мантру освобождения всех миров, но я эту мантру чуть в другом виде видел.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А что за мантра написана на амулете, который на Ваджрйогине раздавали? Я разобрал А-ША-СА-МА-ХА. Самый верхний слог не узнал. Похоже на мантру освобождения всех миров, но я эту мантру чуть в другом виде видел.


Похоже, что она и есть, просто с другим порядком слогов. Соответственно, верхний — འ ('a).

----------

Айрат (27.10.2013)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Расписание интернет-трансляций во время ретрита с Гарченом Ринпоче (время московское):
> 
> Трансляция будет доступна на http://drikung.ru/ или http://www.ustream.tv/channel/drikun...itation-stream
> 
> 23 октября, среда
> 16:00 Посвящение Ваджрайогини
> 
> 24 октября, четверг
> 09:30-11:00 Пхова: учения и практика: 1 сессия
> ...


Приветствую всех, 

кто-нибудь может помочь с записью учений?! Может кто записывал. Заранее спасибо!

П.С. Соответствующие тексты друбчена и других можно попросить у организаторов?!

----------

Эделизи (27.10.2013)

----------


## Платон

7-ой слог мантры освобождения всех миров мне известен, он не "А" ,но "ТА". "А" - первый. Сходится?

----------


## Вантус

В общем, могу сказать, что организация была просто блестящей. У меня есть даже подозрение, что у организаторов основная работа связана с управлением (руководство персоналом или что-то подобное), настолько все было слажено. Надеюсь, что следующим пунктом будет друбчен Ямантаки. Тем более, что есть даже соответствующее руководство, которое я все хочу перевести, но руки не доходят.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.10.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (31.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В общем, могу сказать, что организация была просто блестящей. У меня есть даже подозрение, что у организаторов основная работа связана с управлением (руководство персоналом или что-то подобное), настолько все было слажено. Надеюсь, что следующим пунктом будет друбчен Ямантаки. Тем более, что есть даже соответствующее руководство, которое я все хочу перевести, но руки не доходят.


Интересно, чем приятно поразила организация, кто переводил, благодаря чьим усилиям текст обетов передавался на русском...

----------


## Вантус

> Интересно, чем приятно поразила организация, кто переводил, благодаря чьим усилиям текст обетов передавался на русском...


Я думаю, что вам следует обратиться в центр Ратна Шри, г. Москва с этими вопросами. Организаторы организовали выдачу всех заранее подготовленных нужных текстов во временное пользование в самые сжатые строки, разделили гомпу Кунпенлинга на четко отграниченные места, в результате чего не было давки и была возможность быстро и в правильном, что большая редкость, порядке раздать субстанции посвящения, проветривали помещение, в результате чего избежали смрада и духоты (и пресекали бесчисленные протесты на эту тему), садхана повторялась на русском, английском и тибетском, равно как и обеты во время ванга (по требованию Гарчена ринпоче). Не было никаких опозданий и ожиданий, все мероприятия начинались точно в срок (в отличие от большинства виденных мною мероприятий).

К сожалению, во время ванга некоторые моменты были опущены при переводе на английский, но возможно, оно и к лучшему, во избежания нездоровых бурлений. Некоторые жаловались на русский перевод, но и он, не смотря на изрядную корявость, в точности соответствовал английскому и утверждения, что что-то было не переведено с английского - совершенно ошибочны.

----------

Khonchok Helek (31.10.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.10.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (31.10.2013), Аурум (30.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.10.2013), Дордже (30.10.2013), К. Дордже (31.10.2013), Нико (30.10.2013), Нэко Дорчже (30.10.2013), Ондрий (30.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2013)

----------


## Айрат

> В общем, могу сказать, что организация была просто блестящей. У меня есть даже подозрение, что у организаторов основная работа связана с управлением (руководство персоналом или что-то подобное), настолько все было слажено. Надеюсь, что следующим пунктом будет друбчен Ямантаки. Тем более, что есть даже соответствующее руководство, которое я все хочу перевести, но руки не доходят.


Согласен, все было на очень хорошем уровне. Единственное, девушка, которая на русский переводила, была явно не в теме, гораздо понятнее было слушать английский перевод

----------


## Вантус

> Согласен, все было на очень хорошем уровне. Единственное, девушка, которая на русский переводила, была явно не в теме, гораздо понятнее было слушать английский перевод


Довольно смешно слышать, что человек, прошедший трехлетний ретрит, не в теме. Она в теме поболее нас всех, просто русский для нее - не родной. Когда я услышал слово "страждаючий" (що страждає, на самом деле) вместо "страдающий", я сразу это понял.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2013)

----------


## Антончик

у меня уже готовы фотки с мероприятия: http://vk.com/album6753330_181829893

1. Еда вроде была гут, меня вполне устроила. Была ли она такая же раньше или нет, я не знаю )

2. В книжечке с краткой практикой нет некоторых нужных штук, например "слогов, которые читаются после каждой тысячи повторений", которые всякие там гласные, слоги, кучей.

3. По поводу перевода



> и утверждения, что что-то было не переведено с английского - совершенно ошибочны.


Из того, что я слышал, не перевели одно конкретно то, что можно в качестве слога представлять на любом языке, можно на английском, можно на кириллице буквы, главное чтобы было понятно как оно хвучит, что это за слог. На русский это не перевели. Больше не заметил ничего такого страшного.

4. Голос и пение девушки на английском классные, мне очень понравилось.

5. Все люди кто там был, все были адекватные и добрые, не видел каких-то неадекватных вообще, никакой фигни такой не было )

6. В целом место приятное, природа, свежий воздух, все дела.

----------

Neroli (01.11.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.10.2013), YanaYa (30.10.2013), Дордже (01.11.2013), Эделизи (31.10.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> 2. В книжечке с краткой практикой нет некоторых нужных штук, например "слогов, которые читаются после каждой тысячи повторений", которые всякие там гласные, слоги, кучей.


Это али-кали, общеизвестные слоги санскритского алфавита. Только там в конце не "хум хУм пхаТ", как у нас обычно, а "свАхА". Но, в принципе, вам, судя по моему впечатлению от моей с вами беседы, надо вовсе не с этими деталями морочиться, а с книгами типа "Стержень Недуальной Ясности", о чем я вам говорил.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2013)

----------


## Konchog Sherab

Информация по завтрашней лекции Кьябдже Гарчена Ринпоче:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22994

----------

Khonchok Helek (30.10.2013)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

*ЕП Гарчен Ринпоче освящает ступу в Кунпенлинге*



Daria Samoylova

----------

Neroli (01.11.2013), Pema Sonam (31.10.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (31.10.2013), Вантус (31.10.2013), Дордже (01.11.2013), Кунсанг (11.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2013)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

*ЕП Гарчен Ринпоче*

----------

Neroli (01.11.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.10.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (31.10.2013), Антончик (31.10.2013), Вантус (31.10.2013), Дордже (01.11.2013), Кунсанг (11.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2013)

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> В общем, могу сказать, что организация была просто блестящей. У меня есть даже подозрение, что у организаторов основная работа связана с управлением (руководство персоналом или что-то подобное), настолько все было слажено. Надеюсь, что следующим пунктом будет друбчен Ямантаки. Тем более, что есть даже соответствующее руководство, которое я все хочу перевести, но руки не доходят.


Спасибо за отзыв)))
Наша основная работа — Центр Дрикунг Кагью в Москве под духовным руководством Кьябдже Гарчена Ринпоче. У нас хороший босс)))
По поводу организации ретрита — весь смысл в предварительной регистрации. Сначала вы помогаете нам зарегистрировавшись, а потом мы помогаем вам изданием текстов и остальным. 
Добро пожаловать, одним словом.

----------

Khonchok Helek (31.10.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (31.10.2013), Дордже (01.11.2013), Евгений Шпагин (07.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Наша основная работа — Центр Дрикунг Кагью в Москве под духовным руководством Кьябдже Гарчена Ринпоче. У нас хороший босс)))


Я тоже всячески присоединяюсь к респектам организаторам. У вас хороший босс))) Всем сердцем его я полюбила)))
Спасибо!

----------

Дордже (01.11.2013), К. Дордже (01.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2013)

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> Я тоже всячески присоединяюсь к респектам организаторам. У вас хороший босс))) Всем сердцем его я полюбила)))
> Спасибо!


Спасибо за тёплые слова!
Приходите на практики к нам в Центр.
Ближайшая — сегодня, 8 ноября: http://www.drikung.ru/index.php/schedule

----------

Neroli (08.11.2013), Эделизи (08.11.2013)

----------

